# Hamilton Electric Vega



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I posted a picture of this in the "Sunday old watch thread", but as that thread kind of gets long I thought I'd post it here as well, where there is more general interest in this type of watch. To me an "old watch" is older than "pre 2000's" (not a criticism, just an observation). Maybe for fun we should have a "pre-war" old Sunday watch thread - though I'd have to go back in the "vault" to find something to qualify!!!

In any event this is a Hamilton Electric Vega circa 1961 and a very nice runner too (even though it has never been blessed by Silver Hawk). As you can see there is some patina of age on the dial, but overall it is an excellent original example of this watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I posted a picture of this in the "Sunday old watch thread", but as that thread kind of gets long I thought I'd post it here as well, where there is more general interest in this type of watch. To me an "old watch" is older than "pre 2000's" (not a criticism, just an observation). Maybe for fun we should have a "pre-war" old Sunday watch thread - though I'd have to go back in the "vault" to find something to qualify!!!
> 
> In any event this is a Hamilton Electric Vega circa 1961 and a very nice runner too (even though it has never been blessed by Silver Hawk). As you can see there is some patina of age on the dial, but overall it is an excellent original example of this watch.


As I said on the sunday watch thread be careful with those lugs Dave. Do you wear it very often.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a picture of this in the "Sunday old watch thread", but as that thread kind of gets long I thought I'd post it here as well, where there is more general interest in this type of watch. To me an "old watch" is older than "pre 2000's" (not a criticism, just an observation). Maybe for fun we should have a "pre-war" old Sunday watch thread - though I'd have to go back in the "vault" to find something to qualify!!!
> ...


It's just an occasional watch for me. The Electro-chron is on my wrist more often.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Yes I,ve got three nothing like your collection and like to wear them now and again.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is probably one of my favourites although I do like them all. :lol:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I posted a picture of this in the "Sunday old watch thread", but as that thread kind of gets long I thought I'd post it here as well, where there is more general interest in this type of watch. To me an "old watch" is older than "pre 2000's" (not a criticism, just an observation). Maybe for fun we should have a "pre-war" old Sunday watch thread - though I'd have to go back in the "vault" to find something to qualify!!!
> 
> In any event this is a Hamilton Electric Vega circa 1961 and a very nice runner too (even though it has never been blessed by Silver Hawk). As you can see there is some patina of age on the dial, but overall it is an excellent original example of this watch.


I am starting to get interested in Electronic watches and have one Hamilton Armco which I love as well as an Omega f300.

I think yours is really great and would like to see some snaps of the others.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> This is probably one of my favourites although I do like them all. :lol:


Yes I remember seeing this one before. I love it too. Coolest markers of all time!!! I have a few duplicate Electric watches that I'd like to trade, and one of the Buren's is on the list, along with the Waltham "atomic" dial and the skelletonized Electro-Chron.


----------

